# visit to bicol cash availability



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi
Its been 9 years since I last visited Philippines and I am interested in the best way to get cash. Should I use atm machines? I have 2 credit cards and a debit card. Should I take travellers cheques ? I will take a few hundred dollars cash. What advice can anyone give please? 
Many thanks
Mat


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

matluz1 said:


> Hi
> Its been 9 years since I last visited Philippines and I am interested in the best way to get cash. Should I use atm machines? I have 2 credit cards and a debit card. Should I take travellers cheques ? I will take a few hundred dollars cash. What advice can anyone give please?
> Many thanks
> Mat


Hi Mat,

Carry as little cash as possible in the event of robbery/theft. Travelers Checks are not accepted any place I'm aware of so would be useless to bring. Even banks will not accept or cash them.
Debit and or credit cards are a good way to get to your funds. However, be very sure to notify each card issuer that you will be using them in the Philippines before you leave home. Not doing so, they are likely to be canceled the moment you try using one here. Another way is to send amounts to yourself before leaving there using Western Union and or Zoom.



Best Of Luck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There are also several remitance companies. I use World Remit but almost any of them will give good service.

You can do everything on line and then pick up the cash in minutes at any of several different locations. ( You have to pick which banks when you send).

Two things to look for, fee to transfer cash and exchange rate, some companies charge low fees and give bad exchange rates so look at your effective exchange rate, how much home currency for how many peso's.

Western Union has the most outlets but I found both high transfer fees and bad exchange rates so stopped using them.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

matluz1 said:


> Hi
> Its been 9 years since I last visited Philippines and I am interested in the best way to get cash. Should I use atm machines? I have 2 credit cards and a debit card. Should I take travellers cheques ? I will take a few hundred dollars cash. What advice can anyone give please?
> Many thanks
> Mat


I once took travellers cheques and brought most of them home again. If you do take a couple for emergency use take them in dollars as sterling or euros are no good. Any you do change will give an extremely poor exchange rate. Take a bit of cash, enough to get your feet on the ground. As we have our own place I take all my money for a 3 week stay as cash as you will get a better rate than using plastic. Any money you do take, take as sterling as there's no point in paying two lots of exchange rate fees.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

matluz1 said:


> Hi
> Its been 9 years since I last visited Philippines and I am interested in the best way to get cash. Should I use atm machines? I have 2 credit cards and a debit card. Should I take travellers cheques ? I will take a few hundred dollars cash. What advice can anyone give please?
> Many thanks
> Mat


*<Snip>*

ATMs are everywhere in Bohol , same as virtually everywhere else in the PI. 

BPI will let you withdraw P20K at one time.

For Emergency cash, your family or whoever can go into any Wal-Mart and send you money via MoneyGram which is virtually everywhere in the PI as well.


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Well I am pleased with the response. All extremely useful in formation. I like the idea of using an online remittance service. Thank you all for your helpful advice.
Mat


----------

